# Smoked scallops



## TrkPat11gmc (Dec 29, 2019)

Smoked  scallops for the first time came out amazing this recipe is the best


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks good, we love scallops. Did the smoke over power the flavor of the sweet scallop?


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 29, 2019)

Interested in hearing your recipe, I have not had good results in the smoker (too much smoke).  I have grilled them on the weber with some wood chips and they always turn out good.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 30, 2019)

I’d be interested in the recipe as well


----------



## 2008RN (Dec 30, 2019)

I would like to see the recipe also, might try this for the Super Bowl


----------



## TrkPat11gmc (Jan 1, 2020)

2008RN said:


> I would like to see the recipe also, might try this for the Super Bowl


I got the recipe on Smoking-Meat.com


----------



## 2008RN (Jan 1, 2020)

TrkPat11gmc said:


> I got the recipe on Smoking-Meat.com




Thanks, Got it


----------

